# Anti climb paint



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Please don't tell me cats aren't stupid etc or to just put something on top of the wall (coz that could panic her and make her fall off) she is a hand reared rescue kitten, very young and still not worldy wise. She is only a few weeks old and of very slim build. When I first saw her 2 days ago on top of the terrace wall, I swear ,my heart stopped because it can be very windy on this corner terrace, one unexpected gust and she's gone. It is a looooong drop from the wall (five floors) and it is a very large terrace so there is a lot of wall for her to climb up. She plays all the time out on the terrace with the dog and I have never worried because the wall is 4/5 feet high and she is tiny. I had no idea how she had got up there, so I watched in secret and she is just running up it! one wrong footing at the top and over she goes and that is one dead kitten for sure. So I think something like this paint (see link) or a clear grease that obviously doesn't dry in the sun (Mmmmm,wonder about vaseline?) does anyone know of a product that will be suitable and where I buy it? (near Estepona) It needs to be clear or white because it is a rented apartment and landlord wants no changes to apartment until I am a 'long term tenant for sure. I've thought of a repellant spray but not convinced that will deter her and I don't really want want to stop her going to play on the terrace with dog, as she loves that, just don't want her climbing up the wall and falling off.

Anti Climb Paint (Anti-Vandal, Anti-Intruder) 1 litre in Black or Grey


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Honestly, I would just relax and let her be a cat. That's what cats do, they are incredibly surefooted and have a strong survival instinct so she won't take risks. 

I've had dozens of cats over the years and I guarantee whatever you do to try and stop her, she will find some other way to put the fear of god into you!


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Honestly, I would just relax and let her be a cat. That's what cats do, they are incredibly surefooted and have a strong survival instinct so she won't take risks.
> 
> I've had dozens of cats over the years and I guarantee whatever you do to try and stop her, she will find some other way to put the fear of god into you!


Thank you but as I explained, she is too tiny and the wall is about 4 feet high with a only a few inches of ledge on the top and the wind can suddenly blow unexpectly strong on this corner terrace high up a hill. I have owned cats before and would not normally worry quite as much with a grown cat because as you say they are surefooted but she is too small, young and silly at the moment for me to take the risk of her falling, being blown, or even spooked by a low flying (well, no I am high) seagull.
Just been reading about the anti grip paint, thought it was just a dry slippy paint but apparently it does not dry and is a pig to get off, so back to drawing board.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lovethesun said:


> Please don't tell me cats aren't stupid etc or to just put something on top of the wall (coz that could panic her and make her fall off) she is a hand reared rescue kitten, very young and still not worldy wise. She is only a few weeks old and of very slim build. When I first saw her 2 days ago on top of the terrace wall, I swear ,my heart stopped because it can be very windy on this corner terrace, one unexpected gust and she's gone. It is a looooong drop from the wall (five floors) and it is a very large terrace so there is a lot of wall for her to climb up. She plays all the time out on the terrace with the dog and I have never worried because the wall is 4/5 feet high and she is tiny. I had no idea how she had got up there, so I watched in secret and she is just running up it! one wrong footing at the top and over she goes and that is one dead kitten for sure. So I think something like this paint (see link) or a clear grease that obviously doesn't dry in the sun (Mmmmm,wonder about vaseline?) does anyone know of a product that will be suitable and where I buy it? (near Estepona) It needs to be clear or white because it is a rented apartment and landlord wants no changes to apartment until I am a 'long term tenant for sure. I've thought of a repellant spray but not convinced that will deter her and I don't really want want to stop her going to play on the terrace with dog, as she loves that, just don't want her climbing up the wall and falling off.
> 
> Anti Climb Paint (Anti-Vandal, Anti-Intruder) 1 litre in Black or Grey


Here are some ideas
*Keeping your cat in your yard*

*Cats* are very good at scaling fences. But if you have a yard that is otherwised fenced in, you can try keeping your cat from going over the fence by attaching corrugated fiberglass to the top of it. There is then no purchase for the cat to pull itself up. It is even possible to find different colors of fiberglass to keep it inconspicuous. Keep in mind, though, that many *cats* are clever climbers and *high* jumpers and may circumvent anything short of a yard totally enclosed and roofed over with chicken wire. You can try making an overhang on the top of the fence, if your cat cannot jump directly to the top of it. Use large bookshelf type angle brackets and drape netting or screening on it, to create an unstable barrier. 
There are some "invisible fence" products for *cats*, where the perimeter of the yard is marked with a wire that will activate an electric collar on the the cat. Do not use these without supervision, and ideally they should be used in conjunction with a visible fence that the cat can use as a visual reminder of its constraints. This seems to work well with some *cats* and not at all with others. 

From
http://fanciers.com/cat-faqs/behavior.shtml


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Anti climb paint is to deter vandals by leaving a disguting, gloopy residue all over their hands, clothes etc. It´s a ****** to get off, for obvious reasons.


So, unless you want to wash yer moggie everday, you´d have to get the Gillette oot...


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG! One minute the kitten was asleep on my bed and the next I go out on the terrace to see her actually lying down on her side on top of the wall (6in ledge) tapping a spider with her front paw while her back legs were actually hanging over the edge, five floors up  she was getting sillier by the second with this spider as if she was playing on the floor, not on top of a wall! she could have easily slipped off and this is now frightening the life out of me.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Yossa said:


> Anti climb paint is to deter vandals by leaving a disguting, gloopy residue all over their hands, clothes etc. It´s a ****** to get off, for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> So, unless you want to wash yer moggie everday, you´d have to get the Gillette oot...


Yes I have now read that about anti climb paint so that's no good. I'm going to buy some repellent spray tomorrow, you never know, it might put her off going near the wall. I cannot begin to explain the fear I felt tonight when she was playing with that spider, time stood still.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

She sounds like a right character, totally fearless! Would love to see a photo.

Maybe keep her indoors until she's a bit bigger and stronger?


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> She sounds like a right character, totally fearless! Would love to see a photo.
> 
> Maybe keep her indoors until she's a bit bigger and stronger?


That's impossible, I have had her since she was 5 weeks old, (she was abandoned at 2 weeks) so for the past 6 weeks, her morning routine has always to go immediately out on the terrace and have a mad half hour with the dog runing up and down and in and out. It would really distress her if that stopped. Yesterday I went and bought repellent spray and also bought some white sticky tape. I made a ledge of tape protruding out about man inch from the top ledge of wall. I also sprayed the tape with the repellent, all in all it took about me 45 minutes to complete, job well done thought I  5 minutes later a gust of wind came and ripped it all off!!! I was left with a few dangling bunches of sticky tape, flapping in the wind. Anyway they were blowing and making a noise and Lily was suitably spooked by this and sat with eyes popping out at these 'things' flapping from the top of the wall so I have left them there all afternoon. There are still a couple left today and she has not been up the wall all day. Now although I still would not totally trust her and am still contemplating another idea I've got, I think that she has been put off for now, as she doesn't quite trust the top of that wall anymore :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was living in Newcastle, I was in an apartment on the fourth floor. I drove into the car park one day and got the shock of my life as my kitten was casually sitting on the outside of the window sill, a good 40 feet up. Wasn´t phased. I ran like billy ho up the stairs and when I got into the bedroom, He was sitting on the bed totally unphased. He also used to sit on the balcony railing, about 2 inches wide, and would sit there for hours watching the birds in the trees below.

After a while, I stop bothering as he had it under control.

Cats were Ninja´s in a previous existence...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lovethesun said:


> That's impossible, I have had her since she was 5 weeks old, (she was abandoned at 2 weeks) so for the past 6 weeks, her morning routine has always to go immediately out on the terrace and have a mad half hour with the dog runing up and down and in and out. It would really distress her if that stopped. Yesterday I went and bought repellent spray and also bought some white sticky tape. I made a ledge of tape protruding out about man inch from the top ledge of wall. I also sprayed the tape with the repellent, all in all it took about me 45 minutes to complete, job well done thought I  5 minutes later a gust of wind came and ripped it all off!!! I was left with a few dangling bunches of sticky tape, flapping in the wind. Anyway they were blowing and making a noise and Lily was suitably spooked by this and sat with eyes popping out at these 'things' flapping from the top of the wall so I have left them there all afternoon. There are still a couple left today and she has not been up the wall all day. Now although I still would not totally trust her and am still contemplating another idea I've got, I think that she has been put off for now, as she doesn't quite trust the top of that wall anymore :clap2:


Sounds like you've cracked it! Once a cat has been spooked by something they will be very wary in future - ours still bolts out the room if she hears an aerosol spray after we tried a flea spray on her 18 years ago!

Now, about that photo?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it not possible to put up some fly netting, inside the wall extending up past the top of it maybe to the roof, you could probably fix it with hooks or battens.


----------

